# PhonoEQ



## jiiteepee (Oct 20, 2013)

Quickly build a prototype demo of up coming open source PhonoEQ software for vinyl playback/recording use. I used the Cycling 74's Max/MSP for the work so this works on OS's where Max/MSP runs. 

Nothing fancy, supports all three RIAA curves and most non-RIAA curves (38 presets to select from), file playback/recording, ADC input, etc.. 
If interested, DL page is here - http://jiiteepee.blogspot.com/2016/03/phonoeq-software-project.html


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks like a handy tool for people with a mix of old and new vinyl. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

